# Solved: Outlook 2010 email generating Question Marks



## wcjohnson66 (Aug 9, 2012)

Outlook 2010 email is generating Question Marks scattered throughout the emails generated MS Word.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor LE-1660, AMD64 Family 15 Model 127 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1790 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 464549 MB, Free - 321469 MB; E: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 140094 MB;
Motherboard: eMachines, WMCP61M
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you be more specifc as what you wrote does not flow... Are you saying you are creating an email through MS Word?


----------



## wcjohnson66 (Aug 9, 2012)

I apologize for lack of clarity. I use a third party Outlook add-in called Activator by Mastermind Software that uses pre-written word docs and .htm files to mail merge with selected contacts. Outlook is adding a bunch of question mark looking characters into the sent email. Mastermind Software technician is trying to figure out the problem but believes it to be an Outlook problem using the MS Word as the email editor. I thought I would try getting help from Tech Support Guy where Outlook does not properly handle Word prepared documents. Any help or thoughts for trouble shooting would be helpful.

Here is what I've done so far from reading online forums about this particular problem:

1. In MS Word and Outlook I've turned off all the autocorrect features
2. I unchecked all the "Message Format" features in Outlook Options
3. I tried composing email in both HTML and Plain Text

The above changes did not change anything.

There seems to be a lot talk about unicode format but I'm not sure how to handle that.


----------



## wcjohnson66 (Aug 9, 2012)

Just checking in. Did I miss a reply? I received an email about a reply but I don't see one here.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There may have been but since deleted. The email usually has the reply in it.

To me it sounds like a formatting issue with the add-on. What font are you using? If it's not the typical fonts (Times New Roman, Arial, etc) then try one of those.


----------



## wcjohnson66 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks!! That solved it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: good to know. Let the Mastermind (misnomer? ) software guy know what you did. Perhaps there is an additional add-on or update to add the other fonts to be compatible.


----------

